# 9800GT and 400W PSU



## O_oU (Jan 26, 2009)

So, I'm thinking of upgrading my GPU from an 8600GT to a 9800GT but I'm not sure if my PSU will handle it. The nVidia site says that it's minimun power requirement is 400W but I just want you guys to tell me if its ok to run the card like this. 

My PSU is a generic 400W, and has not given me any trouble at all in 3 years. But, I don't know much about PSU's but here are the rails and amps: +5V, 30A. -5V, 0.6A. +12V, 14A. -12V, 0.6A. +3.3V, 18A. +5Vsb, 2.0A.

So? Will I be fine? Do I have anything to worry about? Are there any risks? If so, what are they? Will my PC blow up?
Mind I don't have any money to buy an expensive PSU

Thanks for your time!

Here are my specs just in case:
Core 2 Duo 8400 @ 3.0Ghz
2GB DDR2 RAM
Geforce 8600GT
2 SATA HDD


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

hi o, welcome to tsf.

that psu is for a pentium 3, not pentium 4 (notice the amps on 12V is less than either 3.3v or 5v).

yes a 400W will work--if it's a quality unit. Otherwise a generic 650W meets the power demand.

For example the CORSAIR CMPSU-400CX 400W has a decent output: [email protected],[email protected],*[email protected]* and is quite capable of powering most pentium 4/PCIe video combos. (also, 99% Active Power Factor Correction is excellent.)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=2010320058 50001459&name=Corsair Memory, Inc.

And like the CORSAIR 450VX or 550VX models that 12V total power ouput is dedicated, meaning the 12V total power isn't reduced because it's not shared with the other voltages (typical of generic psu's).


----------



## O_oU (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the reply.

So, are you saying that the card WILL NOT WORK with my current PSU?

I live outside the US so the PC component prices are much higher here and I just can't afford a quality PSU. Will it work properly if I buy a generic +500W PSU with more amps on the +12V rail?

Thanks again.


----------



## darksteel88 (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, if your PSU is very poor, meaning it is only just above the 400 required, it will not do well. It will burn out fast, and it will create all sorts of noise. I bought an Ultra LSP550 and at 550W, I was thinking it would be fine. Turns out it is quite loud, can hear it a few meters away (IIRC 4.5). I am upgrading later today to a PC Power & Cooling 750W, and returning this junk Ultra.

To go straight on your question, I don't think it provides enough power for the PCI-E card. I would highly recommend a better PSU.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

a 400 watt power supply will not continiously deliver 400 watts .......... thats a peak output number ............... like rpm's on your car ............. you can hit the gas pedal and get 6,000 rpms out of it ............ but hold it there and see what you get ?


----------



## O_oU (Jan 26, 2009)

Well... It seems it's not a good idea to put the card like this then. 

I know I should get a quality PSU, but I can't afford one so I'll just get a generic 650W PSU, they're under 20 bucks, but I'll be sure to check out the A's on the +12V rail.

Hope that with the new one will run just fine. Thanks, again.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont install the new video card then ............. with a $20.00 PSU .......not only will you be wasting the $20.00 plus hipping but you will be buying some memory, hard drives, motherboards and maybe even another video card .....................

that's not good risk management


----------



## Kurtwaskilled06 (Oct 19, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend a generic brand, especially at such low wattage. I'm running a system almost exactly the same is yours, and an Ultra (brand) 500-watt PSU. It's sufficient for my system.

My setup:
Core 2 Duo E6750 (2.66GHz) oc'd to 3.1GHz
2x1GB OCZ DDR2-800 1.9v, 4-4-4-12 (underclocked to run 1:1 cpu:ram ratio)
EVGA 9800GT
Ultra X-connect 500-watt PSU
2 SATA HDD's
1 SATA DVD+RW


----------



## O_oU (Jan 26, 2009)

linderman said:


> dont install the new video card then ............. with a $20.00 PSU .......not only will you be wasting the $20.00 plus hipping but you will be buying some memory, hard drives, motherboards and maybe even another video card .....................
> 
> that's not good risk management


I've run this generic PSU for 3 years now without a problem... Am I just lucky? Anyway, I guess you're right, it may not be worth the risk. I'll just save up until I can get a good one, which brands should I look for then?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

There's a very good sticky above regarding psu's. Quite an interesting read. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html 

With a generic psu, luck is a major factor, you nailed that one on the head. Everything in your computer will die sooner or later, if it's not "retired." The lower the quality, ie generic, the greater the odds of sooner rearing it's ugly head. High quality and you're in later territory for the most part. DOA components happen with all brands, just an awful lot less of them with quality stuff.


----------



## O_oU (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, I already read the sticky before posting this thread. And the recommended PSUs are very expensive and much more in my country. I've already spent a lot of money upgrading my CPU, RAM and HDD. It seems the GPU will have to wait 'till I can get a good PSU. =(


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011

will fedex have this piece mailed and then send it to you? this is a new model from antec. i wouldnt be too concerned with rma's. we were promoting pure junk [not on purpose] a while ago. then got wise to efficiencies real quick.


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just bought that one. It's very nice!


----------

